# Plush Hedgies



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I just got a new adorable plush hedgie! I found him at Winco... he's really small and is wearing a top hat! :lol:

I absolutely love collecting hedgie things...



















My current collection...


----------



## Vortex (Aug 28, 2008)

awwww a your stuffed hedgies are adorable! i wish i had that many


----------



## Luvin_Hedgies (Sep 1, 2008)

The hedgie in the top hat is actually part of a set..he's a groom! I have the bride & groom set from a friend on another forum as an engagement gift.










This is his wife :lol:


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Oh my gosh! Now I will have to go find his wife! Poor guy is just whisked away... :lol:


----------



## Vortex (Aug 28, 2008)

Ahhh i absolutely need them both now! i hope i can find them somewhere :shock: 
also.. whats winco? lol


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Winco is a food store, I suppose. I don't go there often except to get bulk ingredients.  

I got a ton of wheat bran for my mealies there... :lol:


----------

